# Need suggestions for wrapping bath bombs please ;)



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I wrapped them with double layer of tissue paper and tied with rafia, just wondering what everyone else does? Also where can you get the ball maker for molding bath bombs? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I have read to wrap them in plastic to keep them fresh and moisture out. Michaels has nice foil for wrapping .I think a lot of people use a meatball maker to shape the bombs.

Kitn


----------



## rszuba (Jul 17, 2009)

those look great. i use a silicone muffin tray to make mine.

i think one sit is soapequipment. com and sites like wsp just sell the meat ballers like mentioned already.


----------



## Manda (Jul 18, 2009)

I found the best wrapping to be cellophane, either sheet or bag, tied (really tight to seal) with a pretty ribbon.  This means people can still see the colour/s of the bath bomb. But if you like the tissue paper you could always then just do a second layer in tissue.  But they do really need to be airtight otherwise they'll start to fizz on their own due to moisture in the air.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

I have wrapped my bombs and also have left one out of the wrapping so people can see and smell them


----------



## sanjon (Jul 19, 2009)

*Bath Bomb Molds*

I got my molds from Hobby Lobby I paid $.99 for both the large and the small round ones and I paid $1.49 for one that was heart shaped. It was shaped like a heart but flat on the back side. I think the large round mold was suppose to be more but the cashier just charged me $.99 because the sticker was not on it. Hope you find what you want....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have been using my ice cream scoop and that is working fabulous.


----------



## Manda (Jul 22, 2009)

They are lovely colours and the ice cream scoop makes a good size and shape bomb!

The green ones look like they're fizzing a little already though...?


----------



## Healinya (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are the bomb molds I use. $2.99 for three. Shipping (to my house anyway) would only be $1.73 for just that - so it's nice to try.

http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore ... uct_ID=214


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Healinya, thank you for the link, I have ordered them.


----------



## zajanatural (Jul 22, 2009)

I think the best method is shrink wrap. That is how I do mine.  A little bit of moisture will turn those into volcanos. Imagine your customer opening that package, lol.  Shrink wrap and a round sticker, simple economical, and keeps them fresh and dry.


----------



## zajanatural (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wanted to add that as far as molds go, if you plan on making a lot and want something that will last forever, not get scratched, etc, these babies are the way to go:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KE ... oh_product

I have 2 of them, they make the perfect bath bomb.  They come in smaller sizes too.


----------



## Vonna (Jul 24, 2009)

I've seen some great bath bomb moulds on ebay.  They kind of look like an egg carrier, and they make a perfect round ball.  Comes in all sizes.  HTH  The bath boms look great btw!!


----------



## donna75126 (Aug 22, 2012)

If you use shrink wrap for bathbombs does that hold the scent better than usinga cellophane bag?  Could you make bathbombs 2 months in advance and the scent still be pretty good. 

Donna


----------

